# Adding Tilt and Trim



## Wrist Pin (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi All
New member here. I have a 15 ft Quintrex with a 25 HP Yamaha 4 stroke, tiller steering.
I want to add power tilt and trim to it. My choices are CMC PT 35 and Panther Model 55 add on units. I cannot decide between the two.
Does anyone have experience with either of these products??
Jim


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jul 12, 2011)

No one has a comment?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 13, 2011)

Following this thread. Thought about doing the same with my 25 Yammy.


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Jonah
I e-mailed the Panther people about using their Model #550025 unit. It is smaller than the Model # 55 but will only fit late model Johnson/Evinrude. I am torn. The CMC stuff "looks" better but the Panther stuff is cast, so it may be tougher. 

That's a big pile of Gar you have there on page 4 of your thread. What do you do with all that fish? Do you eat Gar?


----------



## fastcajun (Jul 13, 2011)

i have a pt35 on mine and love it. Its built very solid. Very easy to install if you have basic mechanical skills. you can even use it to pick your motor up on your transom just like a jackplate


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi fastcajun
Thanks for the info! 
I use my Quint mostly in saltwater. Do you think it will hold up under mid to high speed in choppy seas for long periods of time? I am fishing Vineyard Sound and Buzzards Bay in Massachusetts 90% of the time.


----------



## fastcajun (Jul 13, 2011)

yes i dont see any reason why it wouldn't. I run mostly skinny backwater marshes but sometimes catch a storm coming in and out of the lake. Overall it's a pretty solid piece, its pretty heavy also. The ram moves and acutates very quick.


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks fastcajun!


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jul 18, 2011)

This past Saturday I stopped by my local Bass Pro but they didn't have anything in stock.
I wanted to see one before I make a decision. Also, whatever I buy will cost a small fortune in shipping. It would have been good to pick one up right there.


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Bug and Cajun
The evil deed has been done...I ordered a PT-35 this morning.


----------



## Spook (Jul 28, 2011)

CMC products are the way to go , they are sturdy and they stand behind their products.


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Spook
Nice to hear this. I just laid out a serious chunk of money.
Jim


----------



## fastcajun (Jul 29, 2011)

i ordered mine from the local bass pro and they didnt charge me shipping


----------



## Wrist Pin (Aug 4, 2011)

My CMC PT-35 came via UPS yesterday.
Anyone interested in seeing an install thread?


----------



## 00 mod (Aug 4, 2011)

me!


----------



## Wrist Pin (Aug 5, 2011)

Got out the manual last night and did some studying. 
Stopped at Home Depot this morning for a 1/2" drill that will fit my 3/8" chuck. Gotsta drill some holes in my boat, (water-letter-outers??) Hope not! Had to buy some 1/2" hex heads, washers & nuts. They are mild steel but will have to do until I can order in some stainless steel replacements. Got a marginal weather weekend coming up. Wanna get this installed so I can fish when the weather improves.

Hope to shoot some pictures as I go along.
Jim


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 5, 2011)

home depot dosent have stainless bolts? they and lowes both do down here in the south


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 3, 2011)

any updates?

Jeff


----------

